# TV Termine ???



## crisirules (31. März 2008)

Liebe Gemeinde,

sagt mal, ich habe mir schon einen Wolf im Internet gesucht. Werden eigentlich keine Rennen oder wenigstens Zusammenfassungen mehr im 
Fernsehen übertragen? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass früher zumindest mal Zusammenfassungen auf Eurosport gesendet wurden.

Ich freue mich auf jedes Feedback.

Let it roll......

Christian


----------



## Meridaracer (31. März 2008)

Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren.
Denn das einzige was ich bis jetzt von CC oder Marathon im TV gesehen habe war das Olympia-Rennen in Athen und eine Zusammenfassung von der Marathon-DM 2006 in Oberammergau wo ich selbst mitgefahren war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neckarinsel (31. März 2008)

Gestern kam ein Kurzbericht auf SFR1 im Sportpanorama vom Swiss - Cup ( Buchs)


----------



## Meridaracer (31. März 2008)

Toll ich sollte wohl mal etwas mehr in die TV-Zeitung reinschauen.


----------



## crisirules (31. März 2008)

... auf diversen Websites wie z.B. tvtv.de gibts ja ne Suchfunktion, aber die Ergebnisse sind auch dürftig. Da gehts meistens nur um Bestandteile (Fetzen) einer Sendung. Wie könnte man sowas mal vorantreiben??? Bei 
stark frequentierten MTB-Rennen sind doch meistens Kamera-Teams vorort oder nicht...? Wo wird das Material ausgestrahlt?


----------



## Bechy (31. März 2008)

also so viel wie ich das weiß, dann meist auf kleineren lokalen sendern. die man dann auch nur in dieser Region empfangen kann.


----------



## Der Yeti (31. März 2008)

Was ist aus unserer Abstimmung bei Eurosport geworden? Niente?


----------



## rxx (1. April 2008)

Neckarinsel schrieb:


> Gestern kam ein Kurzbericht auf SFR1 im Sportpanorama vom Swiss - Cup ( Buchs)



Gestern kam in der Schweizer Tagesschau sogar ein kurz Beitrag vom Cape Epic und das in der Tagesschau    

Cape Epic Beitrag -> Prestigeträchtiges Rennen


----------



## Meridaracer (1. April 2008)

Cool noch mehr haben will


----------



## sauser (1. April 2008)

bei cycling.tv gibt es jeden Abend einen 24-Minuten Highlight Zusammenschnitt vom Tage... hier der direkte Link:
http://www.cycling.tv/channels/free2view


----------



## sauser (1. April 2008)

bei cycling.tv gibt es jeden Abend vom CAPE EPIC einen 24-Minuten Highlight Zusammenschnitt vom Tage... hier der direkte Link:
http://www.cycling.tv/channels/free2view


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisirules (1. April 2008)

Supergeil, danke für den Tipp!

*Der Yeti:* du schreibst von einer Umfrage bei Europsport, kannst du mir sagen was dahinter steckt??? Bin leider noch nicht so lange hier und mich würde interessieren, was der Hintergrund ist...

Groetjes,
Christian


----------



## baloo (1. April 2008)

Die Berichterstattung vom Cape Epic ist eh der Wahnsinn 

Sogar mit Live-Ticker 

Cape Epic Live


----------



## Freeagain (1. April 2008)

Ansonsten Cape Epic auf You tube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWiincoAqJE&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aACruSW2A4&feature=related


----------



## herr.gigs (2. April 2008)

http://www.scheiderbauer.com/index.php/media.html

Hier gibts u.a. eine super Zusammenfassung vom Worldcup Offenburg (wo ich war   Ansonsten sieht es wirklich mau aus, da muss man schon richtig suchen!


----------



## crisirules (2. April 2008)

Morgen zusammen,

ist ja cool, was hier zusammen kommt. Nicht sehr viel aber der Mensch freut sich...  Was mich immernoch interessieren würde ist, was es mit der Umfrage 
"Eurosport" auf sich hat... 

Ciao,
Christian


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. April 2008)

sauser schrieb:


> bei cycling.tv gibt es jeden Abend vom CAPE EPIC einen 24-Minuten Highlight Zusammenschnitt vom Tage... hier der direkte Link:
> http://www.cycling.tv/channels/free2view



Aber nur für Windoof-Benutzer! Mit Firefox klappt's nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauser (2. April 2008)

bei mir geht's auch mit Firefox...


----------



## herr.gigs (2. April 2008)

Zur Info:

Eurosport hatte mal auf seiner Seite eine Abstimmung vor 4-8 Wochen, welche Art von Radsport man am Liebsten zukünftig sehen will. 
Glaube im Ergebnis landete MTB auf 1, Cyclocross auf 2 und Straße auf 3!
Der Rest wie Trail, Radpolo und Bahn hatte geringe Beteiligung.

Mir hat auch jemand zugesteckt, dass nach jedem MTB Worldcup auf Eurosport unter der Woche dann eine Zusammenfassung kommen würde und die WM auch, leider hab ich davon nichts mitbekommen!

Die Cross WM läuft z.B. auch jedes Jahr 1h lang!


----------



## Milass (3. April 2008)

Genau aber bei Fußball kann man gar nich lang genug senden...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2008)

@ Milass
Ja, nicht nur, dass im Grunde jede Woche ein Spiel kommt, nein, es gibt auch zum Teil 30-minütige VORBERICHTerstattung 
Das ist imo der wahre Hammer.
Von sowas als reine Sendezeit träumt der Mountainbiker.
@ all
Wie sieht es denn eigentlich in Sachen Olympia 2008 aus. Was kann man denn da erwarten?

Gruß und Danke,
Kai


----------



## Milass (3. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Milass
> Ja, nicht nur, dass im Grunde jede Woche ein Spiel kommt, nein, es gibt auch zum Teil 30-minütige VORBERICHTerstattung
> Das ist imo der wahre Hammer.
> Von sowas als reine Sendezeit träumt der Mountainbiker.
> ...



Ich glaub da hat es schon zugesagt das Sie das Rennen übetragen werden, weiß nur nicht ob live und ungekürzt oder wieder in 10min zusammengefasst.


----------



## herr.gigs (4. April 2008)

Dass Olympia MTB 2h live kommt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen-das wäre auch zu schön. Auf der anderen Seite kommt das Rennen wahrscheinl. mitten in der Nacht, da gewinnt man sowieso kaum Zuschauer vor die Klotze... mal sehen.

Hat jemand MTB und Olympia 2004 richtig verfolgt? Wie lange war da so die Sendezeit? Habe mal gesehen, dass die Fumics sogar dort im ZDF Sportstudio waren.


----------



## Milass (4. April 2008)

Da hab ich nix mitbekommen ich hab aber ne DvD, Off Road to Athens die viele Rennszenen aus den wcs davor und vom Olympiarennen selbst zeigt.


----------



## Meridaracer (4. April 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Dass Olympia MTB 2h live kommt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen-das wäre auch zu schön. Auf der anderen Seite kommt das Rennen wahrscheinl. mitten in der Nacht, da gewinnt man sowieso kaum Zuschauer vor die Klotze... mal sehen.
> 
> Hat jemand MTB und Olympia 2004 richtig verfolgt? Wie lange war da so die Sendezeit? Habe mal gesehen, dass die Fumics sogar dort im ZDF Sportstudio waren.



Wurde komplett Live auf ZDF übertragen


----------



## spudi (4. April 2008)

Abgeblich wird Premiere die einzelnen Cape-Epic-Etappen und eine Doku darüber senden.
Termine sind aber noch nicht angekündigt.
Ende April solls auch auf N-TV eine Reportage darüber geben...

Muss man nur jemanden finden, der den Premiere-Schrott hat...


----------



## Ben1000 (4. April 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Aber nur für Windoof-Benutzer! Mit Firefox klappt's nicht...



Musst das M-Player Plugin für deinen Firefox installieren. Müsste funktionieren. Dann lopts auch aufm eeepc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (4. April 2008)

Da hätte ich noch einen heißen Tipp: Lest Euch mal die neuste Nachricht auf http://www.worldcup-offenburg.de/de/news.php#_310308 durch!


----------



## null.ahnung (4. April 2008)

Hallo!
Premiere hat schon letztes Jahr eine Doku über das Cape Epic gebracht.Die Laufzeit war ca.60min.Der Bericht hat aber mehr die Stimmung ums Rennen eingefangen,als sich um die einzelnen Platzierungen zu kümmern.
Über die CC-WM in Fort William hat Eurosport einen 1-stündigen Beitrag(25min Damen/35min Herren) gezeigt,der auch sehr gut(kompetent) kommentiert wurde.
Ferner möchte Premiere in seiner neuen Freestyle-Sendung auch über MTB(aber wohl eher Dirt) berichten.

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Meridaracer (9. April 2008)

Weltcup-Offenburg http://www.weltcup-offenburg.de/de/news.php#_310308 gleich der erste Bericht


----------



## Meridaracer (13. April 2008)

Moin Leute,







Und dann noch: Da bin ich auch dabei


----------



## der [email protected] (18. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Mit Internet Tv kann man sich den Sender Mountainbike TV ansehen. Da laufen ständig Reportagen usw.


----------



## HB76 (19. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> Und dann noch: Da bin ich auch dabei



da kannst aber das mtb im keller stehen lassen. das rr wäre angebrachter


----------



## Marc B (19. April 2008)

spudi schrieb:


> Abgeblich wird Premiere die einzelnen Cape-Epic-Etappen und eine Doku darüber senden.



Eine Cape-Epic Doku gibt es hier:

http://freecaster.com/1000006_1004335

Freecasterr überträgt morgen ab 14 Uhr live im Netz von den T-Mobile Playgrounds. Das Finale kommt ab 20 Uhr live auf MTV.


----------



## Meridaracer (20. April 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> da kannst aber das mtb im keller stehen lassen. das rr wäre angebrachter



Joa so was in der Richtung habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.


----------



## prozak (21. April 2008)

auf cycling.tv gibts auch einen UCI channel (kostet halt). da werden, so weit ich weiß, alle WC rennen gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (24. April 2008)

Diesen Sonntag Abend SWR um 22.45!!!!!!!!
Bericht über Offenburg!


----------



## sauser (24. April 2008)

VAUDE Trans Schwarzwald 2008 / Sendezeiten im DSF:

Montag, 11.08.2008	17:30 â 18:00 Uhr
Dienstag, 12.08.2008	17:30 â 18:00 Uhr
Mittwoch, 13.08.2008	17:30 â 18:00 Uhr
Donnerstag, 14.08.2008	17:30 â 18:00 Uhr
Freitag, 15.08.2008	17:30 â 18:00 Uhr
Samstag, 16.08.2008	17:30 â 18:00 Uhr
Sonntag, 17.08.2008	17:30 â 18:00 Uhr


----------



## solaris (28. April 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag Abend SWR um 22.45!!!!!!!!
> Bericht über Offenburg!



Ganz kurz wurde berichtet über Fumic und Spitz bzgl. Doping. Aber sonst nicht, oder hab ich was verpasst?!


----------



## sauser (15. Mai 2008)

zwar etwas lange her, aber immerhin:

Premiere X-treme zeigt in neun halbstündigen Folgen die Highlights der Cape Epic Etappen.

Die ersten Sendetermine sind:
- Dienstag, 1. Juli: 22.30 Uhr
- Dienstag, 8. Juli: 17.30 Uhr
- Dienstag, 22. Juli: 17.30 Uhr
- Dienstag, 5. August: 17.30 Uhr


----------



## solaris (16. Mai 2008)

Sankt Wendel EM MTB XCO 2008 - Live stream

Sendezeiten:
16.05.2008 von 14:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
17.05.2008 von 09:00 bis 18:00 Uhr
18.05.2008 von 09:00 bis 18:00 Uhr



HEUBACH 2008 - Bike The Rock - Live stream 2007

Sendezeiten:
24.05.2008 von 10:00 bis 19:00 Uhr
25.05.2008 von 08:00 bis 18:00 Uhr


http://www.atelierbuschemedia.com/?cat=04


----------



## schefell6 (21. Mai 2008)

Vaude Trans Schwarzwald im August (glaub 11.08-17.08) auf DSF. 17.30 Uhr Sendezeit, jeweils 30 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

es gibt schon seit 5 Jahren den "MTB im TV Thread" hier im Forum. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=85182 Vielleicht könnte ihr dort die TV Termine weiter posten. Dann ist *ein Thread * immer aktuell. 

Vielleicht kann ein Moderator ja die beiden Thrads zusammenfügen. 

Gruß

SR


----------

